# I Love FLounder But Cant Seem To Catch It Need Help



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Fishing is great I am still new at It have been teaching myself and so far not so bad But when it comes to flounder I dont know what I am doing is there anyone who would like to give me some tips as far as where, How, and when. I do fish on shore and off bridges and piers. I dont have a boat but still love to Fish.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I feel for you. The only luck I have on the Flounder is during the Fall run and sometimes in the spring. I just cannot figure out where they live any other time of the year. I am really interested in any advice that may be given. I fish shore, boat, and kayak but cannot find teh wiley flat fish...

Reading with anticipation,

Chris


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had good luck trolling for them in my yak. A minnow-tipped jig head works, so long as it's heavy enough to bounce along the bottom. Do you have a yak?


----------



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

No right now i dont i want one but just havent really looked. But i am going to just try a heavy jig head and try my luck


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try some bull minnows with a kahle hook. A1/2 oz egg on top a swivel with about a 14-16" light leader. Throw it out and then start dragging it across the bottom about a foot at a time and then stop for a few seconds. You will only feel one TAP, stop as soon as you feel it. Flounder eat like a bass and try to inhale it, but will then hold it till it dies. After the tap, let a little slack in your line, they are sensitive to tension. After a min or two try to drag the minnow away slowly. If there is any tension, set the hook! Sometimes in the shallows you can watch them follow your minnow for yards. If they do just stop and let it swim, they'll eat. If your around rocks, piers, pilons or any structure just "hop" your minnow 6-8" while slowly walking. Make sure you get a pic, I want to see one soon.

Skip


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

The only real success I've had on Flounder came in west pass in Gulf Shores that connects Little Lagoon to the beach. I used the technique described in the prior post. Since getting a boat I never fished for flounder but catch quit a few while fishing for trout and reds. Usually on a zoom fluke on a jig head worked very slow along the bottom.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I also catch a bunch while fishing for reds but without a gig don't know how to target them. That is one fish that I catch in the same type of places I would in other parts of the state mostly creek mouths and mostly with a bait that is heavy but not in any large numbers. I have the best luck with a jig tipped with a 4" New Penny Gulp shrimp. I have used the Gulp mud minnow with success but it is made with different materials than the shrimp and is only good for one or 2 casts b/c the pin fish rip it. In Jacksonville live mud minnows where the ticket.I have seen a few people put reports on PFF about the water boardering Scenic HWY in Pensacola that caught a bunch of Flounder so you might want to try there. Let me know how the Scenic HWY spot pans out b/c it's been on my list of to do's for a while.


----------



## Spinnfisher (Apr 13, 2008)

Follow Lastcast's advice....dead-on. If you dont catch them that way- they aren't there.


----------



## draper11 (May 8, 2009)

Let me relate my initial experience with flounder- the first time I ever fished in Choctawhatchee Bay and the first time fishing out of a kayak was during a week's vacation about five years ago. I caught my limit every single morning within an hour and took my father-in-law a couple times as well to add a few more. We had a freezer full. I thought I was a flounder catching pro, and was beginning to wonder how many millions of them were in the bay... 

Well, we went back there the next two years on the same week and I didn't even catch a single one. I think I have now been back over there about eight times and in only one trip did my brother-in-law catch two huge flatties on back to back casts...

I caught them that week on a double spec rig fishing slowly on bottom around shallow structure and sandbars. Since then, the majority of what I have caught out of my yak have been trolling Gulp shrimp while casting for specs and reds...


----------



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and when i catch one i will send the pics


----------

